

IE8 (beta) is for us JavaScripters - bdfh42
http://ejohn.org/blog/javascript-in-internet-explorer-8/

======
suboptimal
Does this mean I can start developing for IE7 soon? [A guy can dream, can't
he?]

BTW, here are some links for anybody developing for IE6 (I feel your pain,
brothers and sisters):

Valid fix for PNG transparency on a single image
[http://www.bioneural.net/2006/08/09/valid-fix-for-png-
transp...](http://www.bioneural.net/2006/08/09/valid-fix-for-png-transparency-
on-a-single-image/)

How to apply tr border to tables in Internet Explorer 6
<http://www.csarven.ca/tr-border-trick-for-ie>

IE6 Peekaboo Bug <http://www.positioniseverything.net/explorer/peekaboo.html>

------
redorb
Anyone else sick of things breaking in atleast 1 browser everytime without
hacks? Why can't their be a base standard

~~~
xirium
There are standards. The problem is that the minority of hits are made by
software which implements those standards.

------
bdfh42
The HTML PostMessage feature feels a bit like something we used to have back
in the old DEC PDP days - simple but effective in the right hands.

